# to all wine experts



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

weve bought 6 bottles of lagunille rioja reserva 2005 (not grand reserva) just cracked the first one tastes bloody lovely to me comments please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont drink the stuff sorry - well I have the occasional one, but cant stand the taste or the effect. I'm more of a diet coke girl !!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> weve bought 6 bottles of lagunille rioja reserva 2005 (not grand reserva) just cracked the first one tastes bloody lovely to me comments please


can't possibly comment without tasting

send me a bottle & I'll let you know.....................


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> can't possibly comment without tasting
> 
> send me a bottle & I'll let you know.....................


38 postage and packing interested? talk about selling coals to newcastle eh:spit:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

No thanks but if you find any StLach merlot I would have it ALL Ta


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

ValL said:


> No thanks but if you find any StLach merlot I would have it ALL Ta


ill keep looking found my new vocation in life wine merchant wouldnt make much profit though think you can guess why:spit:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> weve bought 6 bottles of lagunille rioja reserva 2005 (not grand reserva) just cracked the first one tastes bloody lovely to me comments please


Sounds good to me, but I agree with xabiachica - the believing is in the tasting!
We've just had a Rioja crianza. We've found that you can seldom get the same Spanish wines in the UK as you can here, although that might be changing 'cos in the past you didn't see any and now you see some. Anyway it's difficult to compare prices and quality for that reason.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds good to me, but I agree with xabiachica - the believing is in the tasting!
> We've just had a Rioja crianza. We've found that you can seldom get the same Spanish wines in the UK as you can here, although that might be changing 'cos in the past you didn't see any and now you see some. Anyway it's difficult to compare prices and quality for that reason.


we get crianza over here now not a bad one we find that if you stick to above fiver a bottle you cant go far wrong most of the other stuff is drunk by my old mates under the railway bridge


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> we get crianza over here now not a bad one we find that if you stick to above fiver a bottle you cant go far wrong most of the other stuff is drunk by my old mates under the railway bridge


now that is just being a snob... there are good ones under 5 euros, which can compare with the best Margaret River(Australia) vineyards turn out or the Chileans produce....


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> now that is just being a snob... there are good ones under 5 euros, which can compare with the best Margaret River(Australia) vineyards turn out or the Chileans produce....



good morning fellow early riser
im talking uk not spain while you can get the odd bottle here under a fiver thats drinkable the vast majority are only good for pouring over your fish and chips i hate having to take the bloody stuff back to the shop
dont forget alcohol costs a damned sight more here the government make sure of that and theres a budget in 2 weeks
as for being a snob not true id rather have one bottle of good than two rubbish


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> good morning fellow early riser
> im talking uk not spain while you can get the odd bottle here under a fiver thats drinkable the vast majority are only good for pouring over your fish and chips i hate having to take the bloody stuff back to the shop
> dont forget alcohol costs a damned sight more here the government make sure of that and theres a budget in 2 weeks
> as for being a snob not true id rather have one bottle of good than two rubbish


one of the best I have ever come across was a cabernet from the "mad fish" vineyard in Margaret river, western australia (spent a few days there touring wineries)

P.S. I've been awake for hours..it just takes a while to get the brain in gear


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> one of the best I have ever come across was a cabernet from the "mad fish" vineyard in Margaret river, western australia (spent a few days there touring wineries)
> 
> P.S. I've been awake for hours..it just takes a while to get the brain in gear


same as,up at 4, i got sent to sleep early by actually watching that so called beautiful game theyre all raving about, paints dry now:eyebrows:
that mad fish ive seen over here now dont think ive tried it ill get a bottle next time i see it


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Yellow tail chardonnay is quite nice as well... if you like that sort of stuff, personally i only use whites for cooking


----------

